# Do you need cookbooks?



## lightchef18

When you already have full of information and recipes of food on the internet?

Do you get more of it when you read the cookbooks? Or is it just about self-satisfaction? What's the role of cookbooks?

I'm just wondering. Does anyone has an answer?


----------



## brianshaw

Interesting question.  There is a role for both, but I find myself "googling" information a lot more than before. 

Cookbooks have two things going for them: credibility of author, and content focus.  For example, most of the cookbooks I own/use are from authors who I know and can trust for reliable recipes.  In terms of content focus, if I want to bake bread I know I can reach for Bernard Clayton's bread book and have a lot of bread recipes to choose from.

There are a number of internet resources, but only a few that I would trust without question.  I find that there is way too much web site copying of recipes.  What really irks me about that is failure to cite the source author.  If the recipe was improved that would be one thing, but often it is just cited and it is not clear that it has even been tested.  (There is one recipe that I did some internet forensics on and found it cited repeatedly... yet it never worked correctly even when originally published by the author).

I'm wary of blogs and forum postings except for when there is a proven track record of the blogger.  And post count alone does not automatically imply credibility in my opinion.  Internet opinion is useful as part of the thought process when experimenting but often not reliable enough to count on when failure isn't an option.

So to answer your question.  Yes, I think we still need cookbooks and they have a unique value.  But I also think internet resources have value, but mostly for recipe/product information from the original source.

That said... of the many cookbooks I own I seem to rely on about 20% of them on a regular basis.  Many I seem to own just because I already own them.


----------



## colin

1. Because the internet is full of imbeciles. We've gone around on this before. There *are *some well-curated sites (e.g. http://www.thefreshloaf.com/) that I might send someone to, but in general you already have to know a lot to figure out if recipes on the net are any good and whether the "information" you encounter will put you at risk of botulism.

2. Because the best books are way, way more than recipes or "information." They change the way you think about cooking.


----------



## chicagoterry

I love cookbooks. Don't get me wrong, I download tons of stuff from the internet--from a few blogs that I like and from Epicurious, mostly, but you can't beat a good cookbook. I have well over 100 of them and I use them a lot. I cull every couple of years and get rid of the ones I am no longer interested in because of lack of room but I always find new ones to get interested in. I am very particular, though, about which authors I rely on. I've been selling books for over 2 decades and have always kept a close eye on the cookbook section in the stores where I have worked, so I have watched trends in cookbook writing evolve over time.

I buy a lot of ethnic cookbooks which are invaluable for learning about unusual ingredients and how to use them in time honored combinations. Paula Wolfert, Elizabeth David, Diana Kennedy, Madhur Jaffrey, Claudia Rodin are all as much anthropologists of food as they are conduits for passing on traditional recipes. Ethnic cuisines evolve as does American cooking, so you get chefs like Ottolenghi or Rick Bayliss or James Peterson putting a modern spin on some of those time-honored combinations in delicious and gorgeous ways.

Some cookbooks teach specific techniques in a more focused and concentrated way than you will find on the internet. Molly Stevens's books on Braising and Roasting are excellent examples.

Others, like James Peterson's books on Sauces, Soups, Meat, Vegetables, Fish, etc.,  or Bruce Aidell's Meat cookbooks are wonderful surveys of the possibilities of entire categories of foods.

The Joy of Cooking is a "go to" reliable reference for all kinds of basic American cookery questions. The America's Test Kitchen books, while often a bit fiddly for me, do explain why you should do things the way they suggest you do them--lessons you can carry over to other recipes.

I taught myself how to bake bread from Peter Reinhart's bread books. I can wing it now without a recipe and feel confident using other bread recipes in a way I couldn't imagine feeling confident if I hadn't learned the principles so well documented in his books.

For other baking tasks, I can't imagine winging it without well-written recipes. Rose Beranbaum's Cake Bible taught me a lot about the various ways cake batters work --information I can transfer to other recipes as I am reading or making them.

Michael Ruhlman's Ratio and The Flavor Bible and Harold McGee's On Food and Cooking are great aids for winging it in the kitchen.

And that's just a brief recap of why I think cookbooks are invaluable.


----------



## petemccracken

Besides, when the batteries die and the power goes off, one can always read a book by candlelight!


----------



## butzy

I just like books for all the reasons cited above.

However I do have a lot of cookbooks on my tablet. This actually has more to do with the difficulty in getting the physical books here than anything else. I would prefer the paper version but just have to go for second best.

I have found a way to print out recipes from my kindle books and that's what I do when I decide to make a specific recipe (and then I tend not to follow it anyway)


----------



## phatch

There's a lot of deep information in cookbooks that isn't yet on the internet. I recently picked up 15 used cookbooks, most out of print, on Chinese and Vietnamese cooking. Most of this is from the 1970s and 1980s. What's currently on the market and on the internet can't hold a candle to much of what these contain. Kenneth Lo's Encyclopedia of Chinese Cooking has things I've never even heard of before and this is still while he's documenting technique. 

There's a lot of filler in the cookbooks of today. Most focus on pictures and image, not technique, understanding of the cuisine, things which underlie your ability to work with the recipe given. And most cooking sites on the internet are the same. Hordes of recipes for the same thing with slight tweaks. Most people can't choose from among them because they lack the cooking upsight to know what impact the differences will really have. Many are incomplete, or have critical typos in time or temperature or a messed up fraction. 

A well edited and tested cookbook is still a valuable tool.


----------



## kokopuffs

.....candle light!!    Hmmm, I resort to my wok and oven.


----------



## tweakz

.


----------



## praties

I can still read a (physical) book when...

...the power goes out and my batteries on my laptop/iPod/iPad have run out. (Where I live, 6 day or more power outages in the winter are not unusual).

...reading the iPad in bed is not comfy.

...publishers produce errata sheets. On the Internet? _Caveat emptor,_ good luck and happy trails to you if someone posted a recipe riddled with errors. (Don't get me started on the number of errors in cook books. Or knitting books. I will rant your ears off.)

...my laptop/iPod/iPad goes to the Great Bit-Bucket in the Sky.

...formats change and my previously readable, electronic books are now, for all intents and purposes, gone.*

...traveling, without having to worry about spendy electronic device being stolen, lost or dropped into a creak.

...I don't want my iPad anywhere near a 6 quart Dutch Oven full of piping hot oil.

...places where there is no wireless or cell signal. Yes, they exist.

*Don't laugh; it happens. I used to volunteer at the State archives and we had hundreds of boxes of meeting minutes, town budgets, and correspondence that was all unreadable due to changes in computer hardware, architecture and software platforms. While we had various sizes of drives, we didn't have, say, that particular short-lived accounting or word processing program that a city used. The best, toughest, longest-lasting medium is still paper. Any recipe I find online that works well for me, gets printed to paper and tucked in my personal cook book. Not to mention websites are not (necessarily) forever. That favorite quiche recipe on that guy's website? What if he dies? Decides to let the site registration lapse? Decides Paleo is the way to go and purges all high-fat recipes from his site?

ETA: Besides...I love books. I love the physical heft. Cracking it open and letting it fall to a random page. Of course, I may just be weird or possibly trying to appease the massive stacks of books in the basement so they don't fall on my head next trip downstairs.


----------



## phatch

Praties said:


> ...formats change and my previously readable, electronic books are now, for all intents and purposes, gone.*


While I agree with you, and it is one reason I'm a fan of plain text for my computerized recipes understanding the format is half the battle. Epubs are zipped HTML. HTML is tagged plain text. The bigger hurdle with epub is the DRM which you can remove. I'm not advocating piracy, just owning what you actually buy. http://lifehacker.com/5954466/how-do-i-get-rid-of-the-drm-on-my-ebooks-and-video


----------



## cheffums

Nothing better than having a physical book to read, and perhaps something to show when others visit your abode.

I'm not going to lie, it's not often I reach up and grab a book and somehow, unfortunately, whenever I need a recipe it's very specific (or rather, I am very specific) and do not have the paraticular book for the task - and I own a lot of books ha. They can be inspirational reads, however, or provide means to recreate or modify your own recipes, whether that be an entire dish or an element. Not to mention, certain books might have tips, tricks and techniques within grasp.

Must admit, there's a lot of trash out there but there's more of it online...

My favoured method of acquisition? Charity shops.

I like to spend hours in charity shops every where I go, trying to find worthwhile and affordable purchases. Can't knock a decent cook book for 50p, especially when you stumble across a gem


----------



## alaminute

There is so much more contained in books as we'll. You can go to the EMP or Alinea sight or google image and YouTube all their content on the web and you won't get a smudge of the mind blowing info in their tangible counterparts. It's much easier to be able to grab Larousse, on food & cooking, and the professional chef and cross reference all of this mastered knowledge from experts as opposed to opening and closing windows from semi reputable sources that were just posted a year or two ago. And the emotional impact of the stories and photography that permeate the pages. You can look up a hundred French laundry concepts and not once will your computer randomly insert some insight on offal. The stories explain the why, not just the how. If you go treat these novels as books and not simply tombs of dusty information than you'll be infinitely more rewarded- even dry reads like le guide culinarily and Mastering the art of French cooking.


----------



## dobzre

People always ask me why I have so many books, and spend so much money on them. With much restraint... I politely tell them, the books will last longer than the lights...

I have a digital version of all of the Grand Livres d'Cuisine, but I would still pay $300 for the physical tome. Because... Its a 10 lb book!

I only look online for recipes I once say in a book HA! Theres a few blogs out there thats I frequent, but the regular run of the mill sites that pop up first in a Google search? I'll pass.


----------



## Guest

I absolutely love my cookbooks. I don't have much space at home and have tons of books so I usually take very good care when selecting a new cookbook. Often I browse amazon based upon a particular culinary topic or cuisine I want to learn more about, or because a specific chef/author wrote the book. I also tend to pick books that are visually appealing, and use these for sources of inspiration when I'm feeling bored and have no idea what to make. I can just walk over to my shelf and browse, I don't have to search around on the internet. If I am looking for a very specific recipe I might look on the internet, but usually I have to have a good plan. Books usually go into much more depth on a specific topic. I don't just pick books that have recipes, I want background and context introducing the dish.


----------



## cookbooker

I love that cookbooks tell a story of food. They are not just about the recipe collection, but about the people and culture that create the food. I think that cookbook authors tend to do a great job creating a cohesive view of their food. I also find it much easier to mark up a recipe in a cookbook rather than try to bookmark something online.

That being said, I only buy cookbooks that I absolutely love (though its my weakness).


----------



## raibeaux

I can't watch tv and read online recipes at the same time.  That's enough reason for books, but there are many more for me.  I do read a lot of recipes online, though.  Learn a lot, too, that may not be in the books, plus many times I can find food information online quickly rather than digging through 600 cookbooks.


----------



## meezenplaz

So are you saying that you CAN watch TV and read _cookbooks_ at the same time? lol

The beauty of internet is ease of search. But the downside is sifting through hundreds of

junk recipes. Most recipes that go into a published book.....work.

Downside to books besides finding stuff is taking up a LOT of room--I just got rid of 40 or 50

and still have too many.


----------



## kylesgranny7

I search through all kinds of internet sites to find different recipes for different things. But, I always go back to my books. I would much rather rely on a proven book full of recipes then look at recipes online that have been copied and recopied.


----------



## raibeaux

The carpet in our house was delivered on the Mayflower by some  guy named Chris.  The reason we haven't replaced it yet?  Nobody wants the job of unloading and reloading 60 lineal feet of cookbooks from the bookcases.


----------



## cook not mad

The collecting of cookbooks is one of my greatest passions. I am not a big collector of just recipe( w/o culinary knowledge) books as if I understand technique and how food reacts and interacts and it's flavours I can cook dinner. Of course I have a lot of recipe books but they all have more food info as well. A good example of this is the wonderful Modernist Cuisine set. If a cook studies and learns most of this essential information and practices the techniques they will most likely know more or as much as their chefs and sous chefs. Recipes are essential in the learning process. I love the fact that I can use a cookbook and make classic French cuisine and it will turn out close to what Escoffier cooked himself. I know the info is on the internet , maybe , somewhere.

I also know the info is on my bookshelf and I can sit in my big chair and peruse at will. I would rather turn a page than press a key. All books are not available on the net especially the more rare books. The main reason I buy cookbooks is that every dollar I spend is an economic vote for what I love. I know that a big corporation gets most of the money but also good cooks and hardworking people , photographers , food stylists and so on get paid as well. If you get your info online the only entity which gets paid is generally someone besides the author. Food is the glue which holds love together. Happy cooking to all and to all a good dinner.


----------



## jeremy7086

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings> <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif]

In my opinion, cookbook recipes are more trustworthy than online site. One of the facts that if an author has managed to get a cookbook published, his or her recipes should be well-tested to be reproducible and tasty, at least to a test market. In comparison, anyone can throw a recipe up on an online site; there's no screening process to determine if the recipe is any good or not.

Thus, personally I prefer to go with cook book. Apart from this, I just recalled an instance where one of my friends participated in a cooking activity, which was in North Sydney. Even he learnt a lot from there. And now he keeps participating in similar events with the help of http://www.alistguide.com.au/activities/cooking-class-master-chef

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>AS</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/> <wontFlipMirrorIndents/> <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/> </w:Compatibility> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="false" DefSemiHidden="false" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="371"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Normal Indent"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="footnote text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="annotation text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="header"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="footer"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index heading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="table of figures"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="envelope address"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="envelope return"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="footnote reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="annotation reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="line number"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="page number"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="endnote reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="endnote text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="table of authorities"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="macro"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toa heading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Bullet"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Number"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Bullet 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Bullet 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Bullet 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Bullet 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Number 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Number 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Number 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Number 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Closing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Signature"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Body Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Body Text Indent"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Continue"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Continue 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Continue 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Continue 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Continue 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Message Header"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Salutation"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Date"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Body Text First Indent"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Body Text First Indent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Note Heading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Body Text 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Body Text 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Body Text Indent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Body Text Indent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Block Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Hyperlink"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="FollowedHyperlink"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Document Map"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Plain Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="E-mail Signature"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Top of Form"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Bottom of Form"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Normal (Web)"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Acronym"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Address"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Cite"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Code"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Definition"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Keyboard"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Preformatted"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Sample"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Typewriter"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Variable"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Normal Table"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="annotation subject"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="No List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Outline List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Outline List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Outline List 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Simple 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Simple 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Simple 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Classic 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Classic 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Classic 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Classic 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Colorful 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Colorful 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Colorful 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Columns 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Columns 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Columns 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Columns 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Columns 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Grid 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Grid 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Grid 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Grid 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Grid 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table List 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table List 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table List 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table List 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table List 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table List 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table 3D effects 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table 3D effects 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table 3D effects 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Contemporary"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Elegant"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Professional"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Subtle 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Subtle 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Web 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Web 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Web 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Balloon Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Theme"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="41" Name="Plain Table 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="42" Name="Plain Table 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="43" Name="Plain Table 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="44" Name="Plain Table 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="45" Name="Plain Table 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="40" Name="Grid Table Light"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 6"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif]


----------



## brandon odell

If I'm looking for an actual "recipe", I go to a trusted cookbook. The Internet is for inspiration because it's very unreliable for recipes. I've seen 4.5 star rated recipes that were so far off from even being edible, it was a joke, and obvious that the ratings were fake. It takes a lot less time to go to my bookshelf and find one recipe in one trusted book than it does to sift through dozens of crap recipes on internet sites to find one that looks like it's "probably" good.


----------



## mike9

I like cookbooks I have maybe three that I reference often and maybe six in total.  Joy of Cooking, my Greek cookbook and my Luchow's cookbook.  One, or two others that I peruse once in a great while.

I do copy, paste and print recipes off the web and need to organize those into a binder . . . you know . . . one of these days.


----------



## cheftorres87

I like books better, but only if they are written by chefs.

Books written by people who eat the cuisine, or types of restaurants, may have decent recipes, which is great, but generally they don't have the knowledge of a chef and leave out things, but books by chefs also contain a part of them, usually their cooking philosophy, which makes you think more about your own, some that I'm reading now are Morimoto, Uchi, Umami, and Noma.

They don't really even have to be cookbooks, knowledge from chefs is just as good, I'm sure anyone here would recommend kitchen confidential, which is packed with more than just a story, it contains valuable information, you can still use to this day.

I have plenty of Japanese Cookbooks, the ones I dislike are the ones not written by chefs. They usually just have recipes and bad stories that have little to do with appreciation for the cuisine, cooking philosophy, helpful hints, etc...


----------



## krx927

BrianShaw said:


> Interesting question. There is a role for both, but I find myself "googling" information a lot more than before.
> 
> Cookbooks have two things going for them: credibility of author, and content focus. For example, most of the cookbooks I own/use are from authors who I know and can trust for reliable recipes. In terms of content focus, if I want to bake bread I know I can reach for Bernard Clayton's bread book and have a lot of bread recipes to choose from.
> 
> There are a number of internet resources, but only a few that I would trust without question. I find that there is way too much web site copying of recipes. What really irks me about that is failure to cite the source author. If the recipe was improved that would be one thing, but often it is just cited and it is not clear that it has even been tested. (There is one recipe that I did some internet forensics on and found it cited repeatedly... yet it never worked correctly even when originally published by the author).
> 
> I'm wary of blogs and forum postings except for when there is a proven track record of the blogger. And post count alone does not automatically imply credibility in my opinion. Internet opinion is useful as part of the thought process when experimenting but often not reliable enough to count on when failure isn't an option.
> 
> So to answer your question. Yes, I think we still need cookbooks and they have a unique value. But I also think internet resources have value, but mostly for recipe/product information from the original source.
> 
> That said... of the many cookbooks I own I seem to rely on about 20% of them on a regular basis. Many I seem to own just because I already own them.


I think this answer answers best:

Cookbooks are a must because:

"Cookbooks have two things going for them: credibility of author, and content focus."

On the other hand so many times it is much easier to find a recipe online. But then again I use a simple method to get the most "proper" one - I check all of them (a lot of them) and then I decide which one or which combination is best 

And like so many other posters noted, you get so much more in cookbooks than just recipes!!!


----------



## allanmcpherson

In the last year I am finding the Internet less and less useful. It seems like the signal to noise ratio is tipping more and more to noise. Services like Yummly, Pinterist, and Instagram seem to be eating up hits more and more.

youtube is becoming a bit more useful for hands on techniques but it is still cluttered with a lot of junk.


----------



## mike91

I think that books are useful to open your mind to new ideas. But once you got a recipe going, you should change it to suit your taste.


----------



## steve tphc

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif]

A great cookbook captures a lifetime achievement of favorite recipes and lessons from a lifetime of exceptionalism. The author has captured sensational meals and stories from many sources. Maybe their family had generations of haute cuisine as part of their development. Great cooks are born with an exquisite palette, which, coupled with experience, make their dishes the substance of dreams. The world is fortunate that those with special talents leave behind a record so that their achievements do not die.

No matter what cookbook you read, it will not be all things to all people. Just because a cookbook is written by a chef, of itself, is no guarantee that the cookbook will be a good one. If that were the case, restaurants would all be wonderful.

Julia Child learned that when Irma Rombauer and Marion Rombauer Becker first published the very successful Joy of Cooking Cookbook (JOC), more than 50 % of the recipes were unproven. Many cookbooks are like that. That being said, the JOC has a lot of help for those learning to cook. The most modern edition of JOC is not, in my opinion, the best version as, over the years, the content was modernized and dumbed down.

Julia Child is a model of the growth of a great author. First, she was born with a golden tongue. Secondly, she trained hard at a great school. Thirdly, she loved food and loved to prepare a great diversity of foods from around the world.

Here is my story for the Internet: My wife made a phenomenal pumpkin rum cake ten years back. I wanted to include the recipe in my cookbook but she lost the recipe. I searched the internet for five years, and baked different 12 versions over the years. While a few were ok, none was remotely as good as my wife's. They were not even close. The internet is a forest of trees.


----------



## sofarris

I find that when you're just flicking through a cookbook you come across new ideas that you would never think of if you look on the internet. Unless you're looking for it specifically. 

Personally I love going through cook books in the evening


----------



## jcmochef

There is a lot of very good information to learn from cookbooks regardless of your skill levels. I also believe there are hidden gems on the internet, but you have to be willing to sift thru mountains of random, inconclusive, and sometimes dangerous recipes that someone may try to recreate from a youtube video and post on their blog :/

I have been in the culinary field for a worthwhile amount of time, so I know how to cook the proteins, I know how to work with a wide range of vegetables, starches, fruits, grains, etc., so I take a different approach to the recipes I am either trying to make or flavor combos I'd like to acheive. When I look at a new recipe that a friend or family member brings me, I look at the cooking method used, the spice blends (paying attention to the ratio), and any specifics that make this recipe different. I can't remember the last time I literally followed step 1, step 2, and so forth, unless it was a baking recipe (baking is a different ball game, I'm a savory chef).

A lot of cookbooks I've come across tend to tone down the flavors, and I continuously would add a tablespoon more of this, a teaspoon of that, in an effort to make the food pop and not just settle for satisfactory. Learn to cook the proteins correctly (so you don't die or kill the wife/husband), be mindful of cross contamination, and above all else... taste, season, taste. Part of being a great cook is knowing how to correct the balance between the bitter, sour, sweet, salty and the goal is the umami.

Books and the internet are great for learning plate presentations and exploring new garnish ideas. When I'm going to grab a book or two to help brainstorm something new, I lean towards the following (not a conclusive list, but some good ones):

The Flavor Bible
Escoffier
International Cuisine
Complete Book of Sauces

If I'd like some plating ideas, I'll look through a number of pictures online. When plating, I make sure I have an excellent sauce, a strong protein cooked to temp, crisp vegetables, full flavor starch, and other key variables to include are texture, height, color, and functional garnish (i.e. don't throw a twig of rosemary on my steak or stab my chicken with lemongrass for the height).

In summary, there are a lot of good resources out there, but everyone's palate is different. The key to excellent cooking is simple, use your senses. Does it smell good? Did you taste it and make adjustments? Is it visually appealing? I may be a chef, but I am a cook first, and a lifetime student. There is a wealth of knowledge in books, online, and from everyday cooks you come across in life. Be open to learning from everywhere, but use common sense as there is good AND bad information out there. In the end, it's YOUR plate, make it special.


----------



## steve tphc

well said


----------



## krys

Time to purge. I have over 1000 cookbooks (they have their own room) and 1400 plus e cookbooks. My dad is terminally I'll and my mom has dementia. I have to sell my house and go home. The agony of selecting which ones to keep. If you were stranded on a deserted island and had only 5 cookbooks with you, which ones would they be and why?


----------



## cheftorres87

By the book Umami the Fifth Taste, forwarded by Thomas Keller and Harold McGee, and you'll see why cook books are better than the internet in some cases


----------



## phatch

Krys said:


> Time to purge. I have over 1000 cookbooks (they have their own room) and 1400 plus e cookbooks. My dad is terminally I'll and my mom has dementia. I have to sell my house and go home. The agony of selecting which ones to keep. If you were stranded on a deserted island and had only 5 cookbooks with you, which ones would they be and why?


Take them with you, put them in storage. They seem important to you and you shouldn't handle it this way necessarily.

As you put them in storage, inventory them with some automated tools, usually as simple as scanning the bar code with your smart phone.

Book Catalogue is a good one but more suited to keeping your books. You could note which box which books are going into. I know this runs on Android but I don't know if there's an iOS port.

For a more sales oriented approach, their are some books sales apps, though I have no experience with any of them.

Me, i'd go Book Catalogue and and store them and simultaneously a book sales app. This would be easiest with two devices so you didn't have to switch back and forth between apps. This gives me the option to sell at my leisure and with consideration. Plus be able to find the books readily in storage for selling or for your own use.

You might consider taking a photo of your needed recipes while you do this so you can transcribe them or OCR them later as well.

As to which 5 to keep, I couldn't keep just 5. But it would be heavily informed by the kind of cooking I'd be doing with two ailing parents taking up my time. So think of things for fast quality cooking. Pepin's two volumes of Fast Food My Way, Weeknight Cooking by Cook's Illustrated, Skillet Dinners by Cook's Illustrated, Joy of Cooking just for it's complete reference. That's 5, but I'd have to take probably 10 more ethnic cookbooks to satisfy my ethnic eating habits.


----------



## chicagoterry

Only 5? Oh, the horror.

If someone put a gun to my head the 5 would probably be:

Joy of Cooking--Because it covers so much basic ground. You'd be surprised at how far this one book gets you.

James Peterson's Essentials of Cooking--Just about any technique you might need is painstakingly illustrated in this book.

The Flavor Bible--Flavor profiles and affinities from around the world that can be applied to just about any raw ingredients.

On Food and Cooking--The whys and hows of the science of cooking.

Ratio--Basic formulas for all manor of building block recipes. Intended to be "blank slates" that may be riffed on at will.

If this were truly a desert island situation, I think a well-rounded set of good culinary skills could be preserved and passed on using just these 5 books.

I'm with Phatch, though. I would terribly miss my large collection of ethnic cookbooks if I had to give them up.


----------



## krys

I don't have to take JOC, my mom has the same edition that I have. I don't usually follow a recipe. I start with the flavor profile for the protein and carry it through. I will bring Professional Chef and Nutrition for Food Service & Culinary Pros (I imagine I will reference it often). I probably will bring 25. I will bring some of those regional church/Jr league CBS for "down home comfort food." I can't get too fancy with them. I won't be able to çook spicy so no red curries. I might get away with fish tacos. They live in an Internet free zone and no gourmet food shops. Hence, the deserted. I would not do this for any other reason.


----------



## dueh

I find cookbooks to be excellent for basic technique and reference. I have a heavy pastry focus, so I like to poke around the Internet for flavor ideas, but usually stick to classic textbook techniques. High altitude makes things a bit more interesting.


----------



## krys

Never said anything about not missing my cookbooks...They are a prominent part of my decor. I usually have at least 15 one my desk when I am researching new techniques or looking for inspiration.


----------



## keith grima

If you asked me this question years ago I would say no but the more I cooked recopies from the internet the more angry I got. I believe the internet is the "best" source of information but we all know what type of recopies you end up finding and how easily one can adept bad habits. But over a year ago I started buying cookbooks and I simply love them. First of all there is a certain consistency in the style you cook when using a book ... I do not know how I can explain this but you can easily see it from one book to an other even if they have similar recipes. Also if the book is of a great chef most of the time he will explain more than just the recipe .. most will go in great detail about the ingredients and the concept/purpose of the dish I believe this will give one great insight what he is cooking and knowledge.

What one must keep in mind is that cookbooks are by no means a "fact" ... one should feel free to explore and cook whatever comes to mind.


----------



## ed buchanan

No but I do use magazines for ideas and for presentation ideas.​


----------

